# Article - 7 Basic Home Security Tips



## "L" (Jan 29, 2007)

*7 Basic Home Security Tips*

Before giving out the 7 basic home security tips, know first the most basic rule in deterring burglars and keeping your home safe: Never assume that it won&#8217;t happen to you, even when you&#8217;re at home. With this in mind, you&#8217;ll need to be careful with even the smallest things in keeping your home safe for you and your family. 

*1. Keep your keys with you.  *

Keep your keys to yourself only. Don&#8217;t go giving it to anybody. Don&#8217;t just leave it anywhere, especially not in obvious places like under the doormats or flowerpots or above the door. Burglars already know about these simple &#8220;tactics.&#8221; 

*2. Don&#8217;t let strangers into the house.*

Don&#8217;t let anyone you don&#8217;t know of into your house. Make your children aware of the risk of this situation, too. Even before opening the door to accept anything or let somebody in, you should ask for identification or call with the company that the stranger (assuming he/she is a salesman) represents to make sure. 

If the stranger requests to make a call, then make the call for them. If he/she has a medical problem, then call 911 for them. But do not let them in until you&#8217;ve made certain that they&#8217;re harmless. 

*3. Lock your doors and windows.*

This is a given. Always keep your doors and windows locked. Keep them locked even if you&#8217;re at home. There have been cases wherein burglars perform a quick and quiet break-in while the residents are on other parts of the house. Teach your children to do this, too, and make it a habit.

*4. Change your schedule often and be unpredictable.*

Try not to stick to a regular schedule. Be unpredictable and spontaneous when going out and going home. There are burglars who would usually observe you and your house and plan out a break-in when he/she is sure that no one&#8217;s home. Of course, you can&#8217;t change your work schedule. But you could try to be unpredictable when buying groceries or going to the mall. 

*5. Don&#8217;t display your valuables.*

A burglar&#8217;s goal is to steal your valuables. So displaying your valuables --- wallet, electronics, paintings, etc. --- would be like inviting them to break into your house. As much as possible, don&#8217;t show your valuables openly. Take a walk around your house and try to look through the windows and other openings if any of your valuables can be seen. 

*6. Watch what you keep outside your house.*

When putting out your trash, be careful on what you expose. For example, you just bought a new television. In throwing out the box, cut them down to pieces and put them in trash bags. Shredding personal identification information is also important, since identity theft is also getting worse nowadays. 

*7. Be alert.*

Look around and be aware of anything new in your neighborhood. You never know, you might spot someone suspicious hovering around. It would be for everyone&#8217;s safety, especially for your family, that you watch the area where you live from time to time. 


Being careful and simply paying attention to what&#8217;s happening around you can be rewarding. Your efforts in making sure that every door and window is locked, that your trash is shredded well and hidden, that your valuables are out of sight and out of reach, and that you keep a sharp observation on what goes on around you will keep the burglars wary and hesitant in breaking into your home. 



About the Author:
Sean Hattaway has been an advocate of Home Security for years. He provides vital Home Security tips and information online; teaching families how to protect their family and home. Go to Wireless Home Security System also located at http://www.myhomesecuritypro.com

You can also visit My Home Security Pro blog


----------

